# Native Code > برنامه نویسی در 6 VB > برنامه نویسی مرتبط با شبکه و وب در VB6 >  دور زدن فایروال ویندوز p-:

## FinalMOB

سلام به همگی دوستان
آقا یه روش واسه دور زدن فایروال هست، به این صورت که شما خودت رو به عنوان Excpection به فایروال اضافه می کنی، و یا اینکه یه پورت رو واسه خودت توی فایروال باز می کنی و بعد...  :بامزه:  :لبخند گشاده!: 
*البته این روش فقط واسه فایروال خود ویندوز هستش و از ویندوز xp تا 7 هم کار می کنه*
خوب اگه کسی خواست بدونه، پست بده  :بامزه:

----------


## daniyal_1363

سلام

فکر میکنم خیلی ها دوست دارن بدونن ، اگه میشه منتظر نزارین :بامزه:  :چشمک:

----------


## FinalMOB

سلام به همگی دوستان
البته این پست 5-6 روزی هست که کسی بهش سری نزده  :لبخند گشاده!:  ولی به خاطر گل روی دوستمون، چشم  :چشمک: 

توسط این برنامه ای که در ضمیمه وجود داره، می تونید اولا برنامه خودتونو که exe شده هستش رو به فایروال ویندوز اضافه کنید، ثانیا یک پورت مثلا پورت 1111 رو واسه خودتون باز کنید

حالا ممکنه یه نفر سوال بپرسه که خوب اینکار چه فایده داره؟

اونایی که برنامه کلاینت-سرور می نویسن میدونن که وقتی کلاینت میخواد خودشو واسه سرور در حالت Listening قرار بده (که سرور بتونه بهش متصل بشه) فایروال ویندوز بهش گیر میده و یه سوال از کاربر میپرسه که میدونم همتون این پیغام رو دیدین و UnBlock رو هم زدین  :لبخند گشاده!: 
حالا اگه یه نفر بخواد یه برنامه حرفه ای بنویسه که از کاربر سوالی پرسیده نشه یا خدایی نکرده زبونم لال  :لبخند گشاده!:  بخواد ویروس بنویسه میتونه براحتی از این کد واسه دور زدن فایروال استفاده کنه.

*خوب دوستانی که حال تجزیه و تحلیل ندارند، میتونند از ضمیمه اول استفاده کنن 
ولی بروبچس حرفه ای تر که می خوان مدیریت بیشتری روی دور زدن داشته باشن، ضمیمه دوم رو دانلود کنن* :لبخند گشاده!: 

فرق این دوتا ضمیمه اینه که ضمیمه اول برنامه رو به بهترین صورت یعنی بدون هیچ محدودیتی به فایروال اضافه میکنه
و ضمیمه دوم شما میتونید هم بدون محدودیت خودتونو به فایروال اضافه کنید، هم با محدودیت.

وقتی برنامه رو اجرا کردین واسه دیدن نتیجش:
توی ویندوز xp، به قسمت Expection در فایروال ویندوز یه سری بزنید  :لبخند گشاده!: 
و توی ویندوز 7 به این قسمت باید برید
Control Panel >> System and Security >> Windows Firewall >> Allow a program or feature through Windows Firewall

امیدوارم استفاده برده باشید :بامزه: 
سوالی باشه در خدمتیم  :چشمک: 
موفق باشید

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

من که این برنامه ها رو تست نکردم
ولی احتمالا براسی فایروال ویندوز مناسبه
اما من به شما روش معکوس رو پیشنهاد میدم که دیگه نیازی به اجازه گرفتن از فایروال نیست

----------


## FinalMOB

> اما من به شما روش معکوس رو پیشنهاد میدم که دیگه نیازی به اجازه گرفتن از فایروال نیست


میشه یکم درباره این روش بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ اگه سورسی هم در این زمینه ارائه بدین، ممنون میشم ;-)

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> میشه یکم درباره این روش بیشتر توضیح بدین؟ اگه سورسی هم در این زمینه ارائه بدین، ممنون میشم ;-)


در بسیاری از برنامه ها واسه اینکه نیازی به اجازه گرفتن از فایروال نباشه میان در برنامه ای که باید فایروال رو دور بزنه درخوسات اتصال میدن
بدین ترتیب نیازی نیست پورت رو لیستن کنیم

----------


## FinalMOB

> در بسیاری از برنامه ها واسه اینکه نیازی به اجازه گرفتن از فایروال نباشه میان در برنامه ای که باید فایروال رو دور بزنه درخوسات اتصال میدن
> بدین ترتیب نیازی نیست پورت رو لیستن کنیم


 حرف شما کاملا درسته ولی به هر حال این وسط حداقل یه نفر باید Listen کنه و همین باعث میشه که حداقل یکبار نیاز به اجازه فایروال داشته باشیم

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

البته صحبت در این موارد در این سایت صحیح نیست ولی به بالا بردن سطح آگاهی هم کمک میکنه
برنامه ای که باید لیستن کنه در کامپیوتر قربانی نیست دیگه

----------


## saeedvir

از طريق رجيستري هم مي تونيد 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SYSTEM\CurrentControlSet\Servic  es\SharedAccess\Parameters\FirewallPolicy\Standard  Profile\AuthorizedApplications\List
به آدرس بالا بريد و مانند نمونه ها برنامه خودتون را اضافه كنيد

نحوه ي كار با رجيستري در سايت زياد هست

----------


## .:KeihanCPU:.

> راستی، آدرس جایی که کسپراسکی یا نود 32 یا آنتی ویروسهای دیگه، Allow List  خودشون رو قرار میدن رو هم میدونید؟
> همچنین آدرس جایی که آنتی ویروس های نظیر همین 2تا آنتی ویروس بالایی،  Expection خودشون رو قرار می دن، یعنی یه جورایی خودتو واسه آنتی ویروس ها  Trust کنی، حالا چه در زمینه اینکه به فایل برنامه گیر ندن، چه در زمینه  اینکه توسط فایروال خودشون جلوتو نگیرن.


دوست عزیز با توجه به قوانین سایت بحث در این موارد ممنوع است
اگرم تا حالا من یا کسی در این باره کمکت کرده به خاطر اینه که تایپیک انچنان وارد بحث بدافزارها نشده
پس اگر میخواین تایپیک قفل یا احیانا حذف نشه به قوانین سایت احترام بگذارید
با سپاس

----------


## FinalMOB

> دوست عزیز با توجه به قوانین سایت بحث در این موارد ممنوع است
> اگرم تا حالا من یا کسی در این باره کمکت کرده به خاطر اینه که تایپیک انچنان وارد بحث بدافزارها نشده
> پس اگر میخواین تایپیک قفل یا احیانا حذف نشه به قوانین سایت احترام بگذارید
> با سپاس


با عذر پوزش
بنده تازه واردم، نمی دونستم  :افسرده: 
با اجازتون اون پست رو حذف می کنم  :افسرده:

----------

